# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  شركة "اي بي ام" تتوصل الى شريحة تحاكي الدماغ البشري

## الحصن نيوز

أعلنت شركة "اي بي ام" الأمركية العملاقة في مجال المعلوماتية أنها وضعت شريحة ثورية تحاكي عمل الدماغ البشري وتسمح لأجهزة الكمبيوتر بالتعلم من تجاربها ووضع الفرضيات والتوصل الى استنتاجات بالاستناد الى النتائج.

 وقالت "اي بي ام" ان "اجهزة الكمبيوتر "الادراكية" التي تستخدم هذه الشرائح لن تكون مبرمجة مثل أجهزة الكمبيوتر التقليدية راهنا.

 وستتعلم من تجاربها وستجد الروابط وستضع الفرضيات وستتذكر وستستخلص العبر من النتائج محاكية بذلك مطاوعة الدماغ البشري".

 ويحاول مهندسو "أي بي ام" ان يدخلوا الى هذه الشرائح "النوع ذاته من الليونة التي يظهرها الدماغ البشري للتكيف" على ما قال انتوني موفشون استاذ علم الاعصاب في جامعة نيويورك لوكالة "فرانس برس".

 وتابع يقول "داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر تكون الروابط بين مختلف العناصر في دائرة ما، ثابتة والبرامج هي التي تتغير. في دماغنا كل الروابط بين العناصر المختلفة والدوائر، متغيرة".

 وقد صنع نموذجان للشريحة وهما قيد التجربة على ما اوضحت المجموعة الاميركية. وقد حفرت الشريحتان بدقة مع 45 نانوميتر وتتضمن ما مجموعه 256 "عصبونة" (خلايا عصبية).

 وهدف "اي بي ام "على المدى الطويل هو بناء مجموعة من المكونات التي تحوي عشرة مليارات "عصبونة" اي اقل بكثير من الدماغ البشري الذي يضم مئة مليار من الخلايا العصبية.
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

